# BMW audio upgrade ($429.99) Dayton Audio



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

All this kit consists of is Dayton Audio RS-100 and Dayton NEO tweeters (not sure which ones). To me it seems way over priced! And he offers things in sets of (4) which means he get the extra Parts quantity discount.

Tweeters (going by highest priced) = $53.12

RS-100 = $ 108.48

------------------------------------------------------
$161.60 (Partsexpress)

$450.99 (mods4bimmers)

Integral Audio Speaker Upgrade Kit for BMW 1 Series E81 E82 E87 E88 | eBay


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

wait , someone listed something on Ebay for 3 or 4 times what it should cost? I am shocked.


----------



## mercury02 (Jul 20, 2014)

I know DLS has a nice BMW upgrade 
UPI 4in comp set $399.99
www.dls.se
you can check them out


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

mercury02 said:


> I know DLS has a nice BMW upgrade
> UPI 4in comp set $399.99
> www.dls.se
> you can check them out


This is different though because all this person did was find out what fits, shopped parts express, and charged a huge markup! It would be nice if I could sell something and make almost $300 per sale!!!


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

people buying BMW's need good sound too...


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

cajunner said:


> people buying BMW's need good sound too...


Yes they do, but just because it's a BMW doesn't mean you can charge outrageous prices... Maybe it does and I'll just copy what he does!


----------



## Phil @ Integral Audio (12 mo ago)

I know I'm a little late to this thread (sorry) but just wanted to clarify that Integral Audio does not sell on ebay, ever. We have seen imposters kitting up some speakers and posing as us on ebay and have had to work with ebay to get them removed.

We only sell systems and components that were designed and selected together to create a premium, vehicle specific audio experience. There is much more that goes into our system designs (acoustically and physically) than just grouping together drivers that will go in your car and selling them together. If you're curious to learn more about what we do feel free to take a closer look at our passive crossover networks that are made for each make and model of vehicles we support - and go from there. 

Just wanted to add that to this thread to avoid any confusion (and offer a warning against buying) any Integral Audio product or system that is not listed on our site as this thread would lead folks to believe what they might see on ebay our product. Feel free to reach out to us anytime with specific questions about our products. Thanks!


----------



## icanski2 (Nov 20, 2021)

Phil @ Integral Audio said:


> I know I'm a little late to this thread (sorry) but just wanted to clarify that Integral Audio does not sell on ebay, ever. We have seen imposters kitting up some speakers and posing as us on ebay and have had to work with ebay to get them removed.
> 
> We only sell systems and components that were designed and selected together to create a premium, vehicle specific audio experience. There is much more that goes into our system designs (acoustically and physically) than just grouping together drivers that will go in your car and selling them together. If you're curious to learn more about what we do feel free to take a closer look at our passive crossover networks that are made for each make and model of vehicles we support - and go from there.
> 
> Just wanted to add that to this thread to avoid any confusion (and offer a warning against buying) any Integral Audio product or system that is not listed on our site as this thread would lead folks to believe what they might see on ebay our product. Feel free to reach out to us anytime with specific questions about our products. Thanks!


Yes guys Integral Audio is legit and well respected in the BMW Community.


----------



## Phil @ Integral Audio (12 mo ago)

icanski2 said:


> Yes guys Integral Audio is legit and well respected in the BMW Community.


💪💪💪


----------

